# "Day 21" progesterone blood test confusion.... when should I go?



## GirlInGreen (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello ladies,

My doc has sent me for day 2 and day 21 blood tests and I'm a little confused about the day 21 test....

From charting I usually ovulate day 18/19 and have a 28 day cycle.    I mentioned this to my doc to ask if day 21 was still the correct day for me and she said 'yes, it should be around ovulation time' but to be honest, I don't think she really knew!  I think I may have low progesterone as I usually spot for a few days before my period.  

These forums have been super helpful in helping me learn that the 'day 21' is based on ovulating on day 14 and then a 14 day luteal phase (neither of which apply to me!).  From what I can find there seem to be two main pieces of advice:

1,  Have it done 7 dpo (so for me this would be day 25.... but only 3 days before my period)
2,  Have it done 7 days before your period (so day 21 for me... but this would only 3 days after I ovulate)

I wondered if anyone can help with when I should go for my test?  Maybe I should just stick with day 21 ... although I'm debating going day 22 / 23 as a bit of a compromise!  Argh!!

Thanks in hopeful advance!! xxxxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi GirlinGreen,

It's tough when your doctor doesn't seem to want to listen to you!

Tbh, the day 21 is not working for you obviously, although there is still a chance you have anovulatory cycles with them being shorter, but what sounds more likely is that you have a luteal phase defect.

I think in your shoes, I would go for the test at 7 dpo to see what sort of difference there is compared to your day 21 results.  As you rightly say, day 21 is too early - in theory they can work out if you're ovulating even if the test is performed a few days off 7 dpo as long as they know when you believe you ovulate.  Your progesterone steadily rises in the 7 days after ovulation, hits a peak between 6-8 dpo and then starts to fall again before you then get your period.

I spoke to a different doctor with my last result and she knew less than I did about the numbers that indicate ovulation!  So do you have any other doctors at your practice that you could speak to or have an appointment with - sometimes a different doctor makes the world of difference particularly if they have an interest in fertility.

The potential difficulty you have with your current doctor if they don't really seem to know about luteal phase defects etc is that if you time the blood test correctly, she may simply say you are ovulating, come back in 6 months or something of the sort, which would be incredibly infuriating.  Do you have to have a form provided by the doctor to get your blood test or can you simply just go in?  I think in your position I would get blood tests on both day 21 and day 25 so I could say - there you go, look at the difference, but my period has arrived.  First port of call though would be to see if you can speak to another doctor as they aren't all lacking knowledge of fertility issues.

Good luck xx


----------



## Flying pig (Nov 18, 2012)

it's so confusing when the gp seems to know less than you do.

I ovulate day 15 or 16 with 24-25 day cycles. The GP told me to go for day 21 regardless but I think many of them subscribe to the myth that everyone ovulated on day 14. When I told my gp I had ovulated on day 16 she asked how on earth I could have known! Charting was not something she had heard of.

When I was treated using the napro route they asked for "day 21" blood tests each cycle. They were very specific that this was 7 days post ovulation so that was what I always did and would do for any future blood tests like that.


----------



## GirlInGreen (Nov 23, 2012)

Aw thanks for your help Flying Pig and Dudders, much appreciated.  I only recently discovered these forums and can't tell you how glad I am!

*Dudders, *yes I also suspect I have a luteal phase defect.... I do have a form from my doc that I just need to take with me to the hospital when I go for my blood test (I don't need to book, just go and wait round). Maybe I could photocopy it and go twice.... I wonder if this would be possible? Hmm. Thankfully my GP has referred me to a fertility specialist so hopefully soon I'll be able to see someone who does actually know about these things!

*Flying Pig,* hee yes so right - it's confusing (not to mention worrying!) when you know more than your GP! Interesting to hear that 7dpo was what you were specifically asked to get.

Sending you both positive vibes for your own treatments xxx


----------



## GirlInGreen (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello ladies,

So, I posted the original question in this thread and thought I'd just let you know what happened in the end! I've found these forums such a great support but often find myself wondering what what the person who originally posted chose to do and what actually happened!

So, in the end I did my day 21 blood test on day 23. As I mentioned, I tend to ovulate on day 18ish and have a 28 day cycle. And, it seems that this was the right decision as my progesterone result came back as 49 which apparently is a good strong ovulation - good news!

Anyway, thanks again for your replies. These forums have been such a support for me so I hope this post at least helps one person!

Take care xx


----------

